# simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook



## Bernd12 (26. Dezember 2017)

*simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Hi, 

ich suche ein simples Linux für ein altes Netbook:

- Anwendung: etwas surfen, Dateien sichern, ab und an ein kleines Video. Mehr nicht.
- Linux sollte möglichst wenig Hardwareanforderung haben.
- Die Distro sollte noch immer aktualisiert werden. Hier liegt mein Problem: Viele passende Distros wurden eingestellt bzw. die Unterstützung läuft bald aus.
- Betrieb von WLAN, Ethernet und SD-Karte
-Linux Mint wäre eigentlich eine gute Distro. Läuft aber nicht ganz fehlerfrei und zu langsam. Ist ja auch so einiges dabei das man nicht braucht.

Es handelt sich um ein Samsung NC10 Plus

Welches Linux würdet ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Probier mal Lubuntu.
Braucht wenig RAM und bekommt Updates von Ubuntu.


----------



## Bernd12 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Danke!!


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Oder Mint.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rabe08 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Nimm Debian. Aber wichtiger ist die Desktopumgebung. Du kannst auf nahezu jedes Linux nahezu jeden desktop packen. Das gilt auch für ubuntu. Lubuntu ist ubuntu mit dem lxde desktop. Der ist schlank.

Als nicht absoluter linux-noob kannst du aber auch den desktop weglassen und direkt mit dem Windowmanager arbeiten. Z.b. openbox. Lässt sich auch mit Wallpaper und einem Anwendungsdock versehen und ist dann extrem schlank.


----------



## fotoman (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Ich würde die Aussage mit dem "Testen" sehr wörtlich nehmen. Insb., wenn Du das Gerät nicht nur selber zu Hause nutzen möchtest.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass eine der Distributionen den Atom N455 und vor allem den GMA 3150 vollständig unterstützt.

Mit meinem Atom Z520 mit GMA 500 bin ich vor gut einem Jahr bei solchen Tests leider gescheitert. Das System lief und war auch nutzbar, bis ich irgendetwas "Netbook" mäßiges durchführen wollte. Stromsparen/Display zuklappen führte zum kompletten Absturz und bei Nutzung einer SD-Karte als Systemlaufwerk (zum Testen) auch mehrmals zur Zerstörung des gesamten Dateisystems. Da war es schon nahezu egal, dass einige Sondertasten nicht funktionierten (Lautstärke, Displayhelligkeit) und dass moderne Software auch mit einer noch so sparsamen Desktopumgebung schlicht nicht mehr für solche HW geeignet sind.


----------



## VikingGe (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*



fotoman schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass eine der Distributionen den Atom N455 und vor allem den GMA 3150 vollständig unterstützt.


Ich hatte bis vor einigen Jahren ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Netbook von Gigabyte im Einsatz, da lief Arch mit nem KDE4-Desktop drauf. Nie Probleme mit gehabt, auch nicht mit den OpenGL-Effekten. Ob die OpenGL-Unterstützung für Gnome 3 oder Plasma 5 ausreicht, weiß ich aber nicht.

Das ist ja im Gegensatz zu den noch älteren Atoms immerhin schon eine 64 Bit-CPU, da kann man also auch noch die ganzen Distros drauf verwenden, die demnächst den 32 Bit-Support einstellen. Ansonsten würde ich den Hardwarehunger aktueller Desktop-Umgebungen nicht überschätzen, selbst KDE ist inzwischen sehr sparsam - viel problematischer sind Webbrowser.


----------



## airXgamer (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der kleinen Distribution MX gemacht: MX Linux | MX Community
Damit läuft mein alter Asus EEE (Atom N280, 1GB RAM) völlig problemlos, auch andere  ex WinXP Notebooks haben damit nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Ich habe noch recht gute Erfahrungen mit Zorin OS gemacht, besonders für WIndows umsteiger sehr angenehm  da viele Sachen Windows 10  nachempfunden wurden.
Gibt bestimmt distro's die noch weniger Hardware benötigen, aber Zorin sieht dafür noch recht hübsch aus.
Außerdem als Normal oder Lite Variante verfügbar. 
Zorin OS - Your Computer. Better.


----------



## fotoman (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Ich habe mir nochmal (ein allerletztes mal für den Netbook) den zweifelhaften Spaß gemacht, ein paar Distributionen auf meinem alten Netbook zu testen. Bis auf die oben beschriebenen Fehler lief vor ca. einem Jahr mal ein Linux Mint darauf.

MX_17-386.iso
Das System bootet problemlos von USB bis in die GUI. Ob das Satrten des mitgelieferten Firefox nur vom USB-Stick mind. 30 Sekundne benötigt, habe ich auf Grund des folgenden Problems nicht mehr getestet:

das Lan (per Kabel) ist nicht ans Laufen zu bekommen. U.U. müsste ich an einer unbekannten Stelle etwas konfigurieren, damit mir mehr wie ein "disconnect" für die Lan-Verbindung angezeigt wird. Ob man da nun den Netzwek-Chip nicht mag (warum zeigt er dann "disconnec" an, was doch bedeuten muss, dass er "connected" ist, ob das System standardmäßig eine IP-Adresse per DHCP bezieht oder was ihm sont nicht passt, weiss ich nicht.

Nachdem ich aber vorher schon an der Suche nach der Einstellung für die Tastatur gescheitert bin (ja, man hätte Google befragenn oder das Handbuch lesen können, Tests sind aber auch mit englischer Tastatur möglich), hatte ich dazu schon keine Lust mehr.

lubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso
Das System bleibt schon mitten im Booten hängen (mit und ohne eingestecktem Lan-Kabel) ohne einen einzigen Hinweis, was ihm nicht passt. Nach dem Bootmenü und danach ein paar Ladeaktionen vom USB-Stick bleibt er 5 Minuten mit dem Lubuntu-Symbol und laufenden Punkten stehen (zumindest der Thread für den Splash-Screen läuft also noch).

linuxmint-18.3-xfce-32bit.iso
Im Standardmodus geschieht das Selbe bei bei Lubuntu, nur halt mit einem anderen Splash-Screen. Im "compatibility" Modus bootet er wenigstens ein Stück weiter. Dann kommen aber hunderte Zeilen "systemd Time has been changed" gepaart mit ein paar IRQ-warnings. Das System ist anscheinend auf der alten HW garnicht mehr lauffähig.

Da mein USB-Stick immer noch nicht kaputt ist, habe ich zum Schluss noch
debian-live-9.3.0-i386-lxde.iso
versucht. Das hängt erwartungsgemäß genauso mit "systemd Time has been changed" wie die obigen, auf debian basierenden Distributionen.

Zorin OS
Soll man dafür zahlen, ohme es getestet zu haben? Ich finde jedenfalls keinen Download ohne einen "Purchase" Button. Ok, man könnte 0$ auswählen, aber ein System., das so agreesiv Geld eintreiben möchte empfinde ich faast noch schlimmer wie die aktuelle Aktion bei Wikipedia.

Mein Fazit: Linux und (ur)alte Hardware (der im Ausgangsposting genannte Netbook ist etwas neuer) kann man vergessen, wenn man sich nicht ganz tief einarbeiten will und dann u.U. auch noch (ala 1990) den Kernel gleich selber kompiliert. Sollte ich meinen Netbook nochmal nutzen wollen, kommt eine kleine SSD und das alte WinXP Image drauf. Internet brauche ich mit der Kiste nicht, ein moderner Firefox oder Chrome ist sowieso unnutzbar langsam.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nochmal (ein allerletztes mal für den Netbook) den zweifelhaften Spaß gemacht, ein paar Distributionen auf meinem alten Netbook zu testen. Bis auf die oben beschriebenen Fehler lief vor ca. einem Jahr mal ein Linux Mint darauf.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Linux und (ur)alte Hardware (der im Ausgangsposting genannte Netbook ist etwas neuer) kann man vergessen, wenn man sich nicht ganz tief einarbeiten will und dann u.U. auch noch (ala 1990) den Kernel gleich selber kompiliert. Sollte ich meinen Netbook nochmal nutzen wollen, kommt eine kleine SSD und das alte WinXP Image drauf. Internet brauche ich mit der Kiste nicht, ein moderner Firefox oder Chrome ist sowieso unnutzbar langsam.



Könntest ja evtl. noch eine nicht auf Debian basierende Distri testen. Rein um meine Neugier zu befriedigen 

Aber verallgemeinern würde ich die Aussage bzgl. der alten Hardware dennoch nicht.
Mein altes Asus F3JP von 2006/7 läuft mit Mint, der Rechner meiner Eltern mit einem Athlon 64 (wie alt genau weiß ich nicht, werden ca. 10 Jahre oder mehr sein) läuft mit Ubuntu.
Ein sehr alter Scanner hier läuft seit Vista nicht mehr unter Windows, dafür aber unter Linux.

So oder so macht das OS zu oft ein an sich noch laufendes System unbenutzbar. Dabei sollte simples Surfen und Office auf jeder noch so alten Mühle problemlos laufen.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

@fotoman - ist deine Hw noch in ordnung?
Hab ein lxle welches auf dem Lts ubuntu aufbaut - auf einem EEE pc mit n270/1gb ram und einer ur alten ocz 60 ssd rennen. Booten unter 15 sekunden und man kann textverabeitung machen, sicher webseiten laden  und surfe ist nicht mehr zu 100% snappy eher träge, aber eine Verwendung ist möglich.
Man darf halt nicht vergessen alte atom chips wie der n270 sind alte wirklich langsam, ein heutige Top ARM chip bügelt den Atom in grund und Boden


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Probier mal Reborn OS

Übersicht: Reborn OS – Arch Linux made easy
Download: Reborn OS download | SourceForge.net


----------



## commodore128d (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: simples, schnelles Linux für Netbook*

Mit "Antix" ist selbst ein P3 800 mit VIA Chipsatz, 1GB RAM, ATi Rage Pro128, SB Live und ner 3com LAN Karte noch brauchbar.


----------

